# I messed up...



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Went out for the first time this year last night had some does come in around 5. I passed on them just to see what would happen. Right at dark two bucks come in one was a smaller basket rack and the other a 130 class deer. I got one around the same size last year with the bow. He comes right in at 20 yards I pick up my bow I hesitate then I draw back and grunt at him twice he doesn't stop I yell hey he stops and I let it fly. He runs away with his tail down. My arrow hit something and it was loud. The deer ran over the hill and I thought I heard him crash. I waited around an hour to get down. Then another hour for my dad to get to the site. I couldn't find anything no arrow or blood we searched for hours in the dark with no luck. I went back this morning and searched from day light to noon nothing I'm discouraged and I feel like I jumped the gun....


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Sounds like you hit the shoulder blade, a lot of bone area and would make a loud sounding hit. Other than a sore shoulder it should b ok, the arrow would come out after going through some brush. Just my 2 cents worth..


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Usually a shoulder hit you find blood & sometimes good blood for a short while then none. And usually recover the arrow with in a short distance. I do agree with him surviving. Are you positive you hit the deer and your arrow didn't just hit something along the way and fly off? Broadheads can have crazy deflections.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Just how dark was it? Mind you, I am in no way suggesting that you shot after legal time. But, early in the season with most of the tree canopy still up, it gets too dark for me to see well enough to shoot long before the legal 1/2 hour after sunset, especially on a cloudy evening. If I can't "pick a hair" to shoot at, then it's too late.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

This may sound stupid, but look up in some of the trees that are around where you took the shot. One time I heard a loud smack and thought I had hit the deer. Only to find out that I had hit a thick branch straight in the middle. lol


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I wasn't positive that I hit the deer it just sounded like it and the deer reacted like it got hit it wasn't after shooting time either I 100% obey the laws.. I guess all I can do is just keep trying... I like the aiming at a single hair thing.. Thanks for the tip


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

Ouchy mamma frank


----------



## shadowalker (May 7, 2004)

MuskieManOhio said:


> I wasn't positive that I hit the deer it just sounded like it and the deer reacted like it got hit it wasn't after shooting time either I 100% obey the laws.. I guess all I can do is just keep trying... I like the aiming at a single hair thing.. Thanks for the tip


I would add lighted nocks to your set up,,


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Bluewalleye said:


> This may sound stupid, but look up in some of the trees that are around where you took the shot. One time I heard a loud smack and thought I had hit the deer. Only to find out that I had hit a thick branch straight in the middle. lol


Wow! This reminded me of something I haven't thought about in a long time. The exact same thing happened to me, only it was in the morning in broad daylight. A buck walked behind my tree, I took dead aim, and nailed a big, thick branch dead center! 

Subsequently I read an article that explained this phenomenon. Let's say you're in a treestand and you're drawn on a deer at 30 yards. You have your 30 yard pin dead on the deer's vitals. But, if there's a branch on that tree 10 yards away that lines up with your 10 yard pin, guess what you're going to hit! 

Ah! The problems of bow hunting!


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks for the replies everyone I am just going to keep on trucking!


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Sounds like a clean miss to me. Prolly hit a tree, rock, brush, etc...


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

While not a 100% indicator of hitting a deer a tucked tail is not generally a good indicator of a clean miss.


----------



## Relic Hunter (Feb 16, 2008)

I 2nd the lighted nocks. Can follow arrow like a lazer beam to target. Also easy to see from a distance if the deer dropped or arrow came out while running. Never hunt w out em. Hate that feeling of losing em. Maybe he'll show back up


----------

